# santo domingo skyline and skyscrapers



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

the santo domingo skyline and the diferent skyscrapers is a full mix of colors, modernity, and funtionability. the future is promisorious for santo domingo that will be the next caribbean miami.

the santo domingo waterfront skyline:









the malecon center with 32 floors the three tallest tower, and the smaller one is the hilton snto domingo with 22 floors. this proyect is like the world trade center of santo domingo









this is the intercenter tower with 18 floors is the first entire glass made building in the caribbean is a true arquitectonic beautie:



the acropolis center with 22 floors is one of the famous shopping centers in santo domingo.




diferent towers:







carib tower with 23 floors is a very refreshing tower:


a nocturn picture:


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

A few more from the Caribbean section of the LA froum.


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

*And...*

a few more:



















http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h199/juancito2006/santo%20domingo/SantoDomingoDR1012277923ede7d7266o7.jpg[/img

[img]http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h199/juancito2006/santo%20domingo/SantoDomingoDR34200.jpg


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Usually, i alway think of The Domican Republican's lovely world class beaches first. But they also have a nice skyline as well!


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting those beautiful pictures of the Santo Domingo's impressive skyline!


----------



## VaziGino (Mar 3, 2006)

Wiki, ElvoltageDr,

I was really astonished to see the big modernity of santo-domingo during my first trip to Dominican Republic in 2002. 

Every time I went there, I saw was change... 

I visited much places in this country, the Dominicans are looking for progress every day…. This country is a open sky building site. 

I live in Canada(Montréal), I come from Haiti and I can say loudly that the Dominican Republic makes the difference on the Hispaniola island. 

Congratulations to the Dominicans, you make the difference… 

Do you have more photographs of Santo-Domingo and Santiago: 
- Roads and Highways,
- Airports, 
- Buildings, houses,
- Shopping malls… 
- Pedestrians way...
- All kind of projects...
- ... 

Thank you and Congratulations.


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

Vaz, I'll see if I can gather the Santiago pics from the Caribbean forum. I'll post them later today in a new thread.


----------



## VaziGino (Mar 3, 2006)

Good!

Some people must see the difference...


Thanks!


----------



## Vtroy (Jan 15, 2007)




----------

